# Dutch Ovens



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...any other Dutch Oven chefs out there? Got any good recipes to share, just post away. The reason I got into it in the first place was by reading internet forums like this. I have also gotten friends of mine into it as well. There isn't a firefighter in the station who doesn't BEG for my Apple Cobbler!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

We used to use them all the time when I was in the Scouts, let's see, that was.....well, lets just say it was a long time ago. I have it on my short list of things to buy for the new 26RS, and I can't wait to make my first meal in it. I am a huge fan of one pot meals, and I really want to see how shepards pie comes out in the "ole cast iron"!

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We have one, but haven't used it that much. Back when I lead a lot of teen caravans though it was a staple item in the ol'wagon. Used to make one called Beef Lukiaki, sounds gross, but kids ate it up. 1lb ground beef, 1 box of minute rice, 1 #10 can of green beans and salt. sounds gross huh? You'd be amazed after hiking all day how good it is, then again I've never fed it to my kids!

Mostly we've done the basics, cobblers, etc. I'd love to get back into it, hope some folks have some good recipes to share.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi jman, Use them all the time in the scout troop my boy's are in. Aithough I am not the chef I have seen some good stuff cooked up, from coobler,pineapple upside down cake, swiss steak, lasagna and others. I will check with our scout master and try to get some reciepes. Anything you want to know about? kirk


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have some FOREST TESTED recipes that I have made. Most came from others or D.O. Cookbooks. I like getting back to the basics when I can. (I know what you're thinking..."yea right...cooks over an open fire...and then eats it in front of satelite TV in the air conditioned OUTBACK!"


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon: Are you sharing your recipe for that "Apple Cobbler"? 
Sounds great!








There is a fireman is our household too!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> (I know what you're thinking..."yea right...cooks over an open fire...and then eats it in front of satelite TV in the air conditioned OUTBACK!"


There isn't anything necessarily wrong with that, now is there. After all, we have to get our monies worth from the 'ole Outbacks don't we?









Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

*D.O. APPLE COBBLER*

2-cans Apple Pie Filling
1-white or yellow cake mix (I like SUPERMOIST)
Cinnamon
Butter or margarine stick
brown sugar (optional)

Pour cans of filling in bottom of dutch oven. (I line it with aluminum foil for easy clean up) Sprinkle cake mix over top of fruit, DO NOT STIR! Sprinkle with cinnamon (and a little brown sugar!) and cut pads of butter. (I like to use squeeze margarine)

Using 16 coals on top and 12 coals under the Dutch Oven, bake
for about 40-45 minutes or until brown. Be sure to occasionally rotate the
Dutch Oven and the lid so as to avoid any scorching from possible hot spots.

Serve warm with a big scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

try this web site out. it has lots of things to cook.

http://www.chuckwagondiner.com


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! That is a neat site!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I have been getting into the Dutch Oven thing for over a year now. Been doing mostly the fruit cobler type deserts. Our family really likes this one...

2 cans of Apple fruit pie filling
1 yellow cake box cake mix (One that uses water, eggs and Butter)
1 can of Sprite (or Siera Mist, etc)
Cinnimum and brown sugar mixture

Use the sprite in place of the water to mix up the cake mix.

Place foil in the Dutch Oven, spray with Pam, dump in the pie filling, then pour the batter on top and sprinkle with the cinnimum and brown sugar mixture.

Bake for about 50 min to 1 hr with 10 - 12 coals on bottom and 15 coals on top.

Check only once about 40 minutes into cooking to make sure it is cooking evenly. Use the tooth pick method to make sure it is cooked all the way through.

P.S. We use the cinnimum and Brown Sugar mixture for doing baked apples, or French Toast. We keep a container of it on hand every time we camp.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Wow, thanks for the great info. I agree that is a fantastic website. Now I'm in the market for a Dutch Oven. Any recommendations? I'll defer to the experts at hand before I go looking all over. Keep the recipes coming, this family loves its cobblers.

TM4


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I like cast iron LODGE brand Dutch Ovens. I have th CAMP style D.O. that has 3 short legs on it. They are made to cook over charcoal, and can be used in campfires, or on tripods.

I cook on a D.O. table with charcoal. I use various accessories, like a lid lifter, a lid stand that doubles as a skillet using the D.O. lid, tongs, mits, and the D.O. Bible. (Lovin' Dutch Ovens, cookbook) All this stuff was purchased at CABELA'S stores.

I received a new Enameled Cast Iron Dutch Oven that I bought off QVC the other day. It's made in France, and will be used in the house, or stovetop in the OUTBACK.

I've been using D.O's for several years, and love it. Nothing like the aroma of a chocolate cake or cobbler wafting through the woods! You'll make new friends, and keep the ones you have!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Dutch OVen cooking - best you can have in the woods!

Lodge is the only way to go. Enameled is new to me though - how does that work?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There is an enameled coating inside and outside the cast iron pot. It makes it easy to clean...like non-stick sort of. I haven't used it yet, but it will be great for stews, soups and such. It's called a French Oven, and it's made in France. (go figure!)

You can use them on smooth top-electric stoves, gas, ovens, campfire, freezer, where ever you want, and they are dishwasher safe.

Here is the one I have: #K3648
(Red)

French Cast Iron


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jolly,
Must admit I've never seen anything like that. I've seen some strange dutch ovens (or what people claimed were dutch ovens) but a fully enameled one would be a nice addition to the campfire cooking equipment.

Our latest trip (to a private RV resort we'd never been to before) didn't permit personal fires - not even charcoal. Couldn't beleive it - and they wanted us to buy a membership!

I'll have to talk to the DW about investing in one of these enameled ovens.

Brian


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Our latest trip (to a private RV resort we'd never been to before) didn't permit personal fires - not even charcoal. Couldn't beleive it - and they wanted us to buy a membership!
> 
> [snapback]16090[/snapback]​


They didn't permit campfires?!?!?! Camping = Campfires = Cooking Outside

Might as well stay at home then (cooking wise). My wife would have hit the roof if a campground told us that!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ever done smores over the stove?









We couldn't believe it either - my kids were pretty upset.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

[quote name='BigBadBrain' date='Oct 11 2004, 11:41 AM']
Ever done smores over the stove?









Heh, heh. Doing smores in the microwave this afternoon! (wife has kiddies in the daycare!)

I'll give you my "French Oven" (you might say) review this week. I'm cooking Beef Stew in the new kettle on Wednesday night.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I started a thread about this portable, propane campfire called Fire Dancer back about a month or two ago. I finally ordered one for us and should have it by Thursday when I head out on our 5d/4night trip to Santa Barbara, CA.

In So Cal with the threat of fire always on peoples minds, wood campfires are now banned at most So Cal campsites but these same campsites will allow you to use something like the Fire Dancer because its flame can be controlled.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My mother had one of those enameled dutch ovens when we were going up. They are great for using on the stove top. It's just like a big crock pot, without the cord. The cast iron holds the heat, just like a traditional dutch oven. My wife has two smaller pots of the same type. I wouldn't call them dutch oven's, but she does use them to bake her world famous Irish soda bread in every March.

BBB, where was this "smokeless" resort located, and what was it called? Sounds like the kind of place that caters to Class "A"s and the upper crust. No reason to cook outside, cause we're all going out to the club for dinner.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ocean Mist RV Resort at Ocean City Wa.

Not too upscale if you ask me. Was OK but nothing to get carried away about. Lots of older class A's, true, but I can't explain the lack of fire rings - no combustibles anywhere near the site that we were in so can't use that as a reason.

We could have gone down to the beach and had a fire I suppose. Probably should have.

By the way, we stopped by to scope out the Ocean Shores State Park - not a pretty picture. Small (can you say miniscule) sites, lousy drainage (mud puddle city) and weedy, poorly maintained sites. BUT, at least THEY had fire circles for smores!

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ok...Here is my review of the Enameled Cast Iron French/Dutch Oven:
(I couldn't wait 'til Wednesday!)

I made Beef Stew in the kettle today. All went well. Stew was OUTSTANDING.

There was some stuck material in the middle of the pan. I thought it was going to be a pain to clean, but it came right off! That thick, dried on gravy just wiped away with soap & water.

Two thumbs up for the pan...and the stew!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Cooked on coals or oven?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I cooked it at home on our electric smooth top stove. You aren't supposed to use cast iron on these surfaces, but the enameled stuff is ok.


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all, long time no "see". I went to a Girl Scout function last weekend, where they teach leaders how to take girls camping, and I saw a dutch oven in action for the first time. I was so impressed I went out and bought one, seasoned it, and am ready to take it camping this weekend!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great
Mine is on my Christmas list









Don


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Chocolate Starbucks liquor cake

1 Devil's Food cake mix (without the pudding-in-the-mix)
1 4-serving size chocolate fudge pudding (instant)
4 eggs
8 oz. sour cream
1/2 cup oil
1/2 cup Starbucks coffee liquor
1/4 cup water
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 tablespoon orange zest (use fresh oranges)
1 (12 oz.) pkg. mini semi-sweet chocolate chips (reserve 1/2 cup for the Glaze, below)

Mix first 7 ingredients together until blended well, using mixer. Batter will be thick. Blend in cinnamon, orange zest, and chocolate chips by hand. Pour into foil lined dutch oven (sprayed with PAM). Bake with 7 - 8 coals on the bottom (10" or 12" dutch oven), and 14 - 17 coals on top (10" or 12" dutch oven) for about a 350F temperature. I used a new 10" dutch oven, and discovered that the cake raised so much during the cooking, that the top part of the cake was slightly burned. I may have to use a few less coals on the top... or not put all the batter in the 10" dutch oven. I checked the cake every 15 minutes, and then rotated the dutch oven a 1/4 turn each time. After 45 - 50 minutes, I was able to indert a butter knife and have it come out clean. Let the cake cool (I removed the foil and cake together), and placed them on a plate. Glaze (see below).

Glaze:
2 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons light corn syrup
1/2 cup mini semi-sweet chocolate chips (reserved from above)
Starbucks coffee liquor

Melt butter and Karo over low heat. Stir in chocolate chips until melted smooth. Thin with a little Starbucks coffee liquor to glazing consistency.

This cake is simply AWESOME if you love coffee and chocoate...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh stop it
You're making me hungry








But it sounds really good

Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

All right now I am really hungry and that cast iron stew pot in the TT is just not going to do for our thanksgiving trip to the beach. I might have to go to Cabella's today!! Good thing it is only 20 minutes away.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It great to have Cabella's close by
About 10 min drive for me









Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I hate to brag...but I'm only 5 minutes from Cabelas...

I've got 2- Dutch ovens, and one French Oven now.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Darn you Jolly


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I hate to brag...but I'm only 5 minutes from Cabelas...
> 
> [snapback]58902[/snapback]​


 ditto.....5 minutes here too.....I used their dump station last week after we had relatives stay over in the OB.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I m 3 hrs away and judging by what I spent the last time there,

thats a Good thing









John


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Heh....Went to the Lodge outlet store in Sevierville, TN. this week.
Scored a "Lodge Logic" 16 inch camp style dutch oven for 35 bucks.
Got the last one they had at that price. Normally 70 some dollars.
All of the "Logic" stuff is pre-seasoned.
Now we just gotta try it out.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Jolly,
the DW and I use the dutch oven all the time. Just ask HootBob's DW about the pineapple upside down cake. It is manditory for the next rally if I remember right







. the OB probably weighs 1000lbs to much because of the cast iron we carry.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Love the dutch oven, cooked on it last night at the campground, it was an italian sausage deal with tomatoes, peppers, garlic and onions.

I usually use charcoal but at the Northeastern rally I did chili over the fire which was fun, I hadn't used it over an open fire before. It was a summer chili with Turkey ground, peppers, onions, tomatoes and beer.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

And it was good Mike









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> And it was good Mike


thanks Don

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I usually cook over charcoal too...on my D.O. Table (from Cabela's of course) I have cooked over the fire before as well. I find it easier to maintain proper temps over charcoal.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We take country pork ribs and put them in the D.O. set it on 12-15 charcoal briquettes and put another 8 or so on top. Then, as they cook, add a couple of small bottles of (what else?) KC Masterpeice original...cooks an absolute MOUND of ribs in about 1.5 hours....falling apart...melt in your mouth. Serve with salad, mac and cheese or some other wonderful comfort dish and you're out like a light by 9!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well I finally got to pick up one of those Dutch Ovens 
And can't wait to try it out
















Don


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congratulations Don









DH gave me one for Christmas. Can't wait to use it!!! It's all cured and ready to go. Did you get the table too? I hopin' one of those will come my way for birthday or mom's day. In the meantime it'll be open fire cookin'.

Speaking of Does anyone have advice on using the DO over the open fire. I watched my dad growing up I know a good bed of coals is essential any other tips from seasoned users would be great? ! ? ie: Recipe do's and don't tripod height etc

28 days and counting till the Outback comes out of winter storage. First trip Drummer boy 3/31 to 4/2. DH has a big b'day coming and were celebrating in the Outback. With a DO meal over the fire!!!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Congratulations Don
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just stick the oven in the coals and then put coals on top of the oven and let it go. This way you can cook stew or beans all night or all day and you don't really have to worry about it until ready to eat.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They are great to take camping. I love cooking up something good over charcoal!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm about one "click" from Cabelas..... Cabelas.com! One of the best things about Cabelas too me is that ordering from them when you live hundreds of miles away is painless, even if you have to return it. The stuff is always quality, too.

Cabelas stock is $20 a share right now (NYSE: CAB). Thats down measureably from they opened in 2004, but it's not bad.

Oh yeah, dutch oven cooking... I love it. I got my first dutch oven when I was a boy scout and I still have it. My friends and I were so psycho about dutch oven food, (and so full of energy) that we carried that dutch oven on backpacking trips as far as 35 miles, with briquets! I'm not kidding. We passed it around every few hours. One time a guy got mad and left it in the woods because he didn't agree with brining it or carrying it... So some of us hiked back and got it where he dropped it.... about 2 miles each way. Yes, it is cast iron.

I was just telling a friend that I was going to get it out and start teaching my sons how to use it. I think one of the best things about dutch ovens is how they teach that creating great things takes a little extra time and effort. They function in direct opposition to what I call the "microwave mentality", which is the notion that we should get everything we want the moment we think of wanting it.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I like cast iron LODGE brand Dutch Ovens. I have th CAMP style D.O. that has 3 short legs on it. They are made to cook over charcoal, and can be used in campfires, or on tripods.
> 
> I cook on a D.O. table with charcoal. I use various accessories, like a lid lifter, a lid stand that doubles as a skillet using the D.O. lid, tongs, mits, and the D.O. Bible. (Lovin' Dutch Ovens, cookbook) All this stuff was purchased at CABELA'S stores.
> 
> ...


What is the best size of dutch oven to get. I noticed several different depths on the Cabelas site??


----------



## DeniseE (Mar 2, 2006)

I am also interested in getting one. It will be too hot this summer to cook in the TT.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I didn't read the entire topic but there are many different sizes available 2qt 3qt you get the idea, my only suggestion is make sure your dutch oven has "feet" that can be set into the coals and also your lid has "lips" that will hold coals for even cooking (we put charcoal on after it's been burning on top for heat) A lot of new ovens don't have feet or lips. The feet help the charcoal on the bottom too not smother the heat and the lip on top helps keep the charcoal on the dutch oven and out of the food when you open the lid.

If buying new you need to "season" your Dutch oven if it hasn't been done already. IIRC you coat it with stick butter inside and out, put it in your oven @ 450* for about 30 minutes.

Some of our Dutch ovens are older than I am and they are the best ones.

Bill.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

here is a great site for all kinds of cooking.
hope you enjoy it.

http://www.chuckwagondiner.com/
lamar..


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

I was searchin' for some good new eats for our upcoming trip and came across this site. [Click here --> mydutchoven.com]

There are some good sounding eats on here so I thought I'd share


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Very cool site...thanks for the post. It's that time of year to break out the oven for some outdoor cooking!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We really enjoyed these on our first few trips with the new D.O.

Thought I'd share

Dutch Oven Pot Roast
Ingredients
â€¢	1/2 lb. roast beef per person 
â€¢	3 teaspoons bacon grease or vegetable oil 
â€¢	1 beef bouillon cube 
â€¢	1 cup boiling water 
â€¢	4 teaspoons catsup 
â€¢	1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce 
â€¢	1 small onion 
â€¢	1/2 clove garlic (minced) 
â€¢	2 teaspoons salt 1/2 teaspoon pepper 
â€¢	1 teaspoon celery salt 
â€¢	1 small can mushrooms 
â€¢	4 teaspoons flour 
â€¢	1 cup sour cream

Steps: Heat bacon grease or vegetable oil in Dutch oven (don't let the fire get too hot) Add roast and brown on all sides Dissolve the bouillon cube in boiling water Add catsup, Worchestershire sauce, chopped onion, salt, garlic, garlic salt, and pepper. Stir and pour over roast. Put the lid on and cook for 2 to 2 1/2 hours over low heat (in oven, 250 degrees) until the meat is tender Remove Dutch oven from heat and take out roast Blend flour into cooled liquid to make gravy Return to heat and add mushrooms and sour cream (stir until gravy is smooth and hot) Slice beef and serve with gravy

(** we aren't bacon eaters got yummy I used olive oil ---- EVOO)

Chicago-Style Pizza 
9 Rhodes Texas Rolls or 18 (1 oz.) Rhodes Dinner Rolls, Thawed and Risen.
2/3 Cup Chunky Spaghetti Sauce
4 Pieces Thick Slice Bacon, Chopped or 2 Italian Sausages, Skin Removed
Â½ Cup Fresh Mushrooms, Sliced
1/3 Cup Black Olives, Coarsely Chopped
4 oz. (1 Cup) Mozzarella Cheese, Shredded 
Thaw rolls until soft and risen. Knead together into a ball using a little flour to prevent sticking. Roll into a 14-inch circle. Place in Dutch Oven and allow to rise for 10 to 15 minutes. In a separate pan, fry bacon or sausage until done. Depress middle of dough, leaving a 1-1/2 inch margin around edges. Bake crust for 10 minutes at 400Â°F. Spread middle with spaghetti sauce. Sprinkle with sausage or bacon, mushrooms, and olives. Top with Mozzarella cheese. Bake at 400Â°F for 20 to 25 minutes

Make sure you oil the D.O. I actually fliped the crust before topping with our favorites, not neccesarily what is above. Next time I'd line D.O. with foil so the pizza could be lifted out for serving.








enjoy


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a boys night Saturday with my 3 year old son, six year old son, and 65 year old father-in-law because my wife and mother in law went to a baby shower. We live in the country and decided to light a burn pile that had been sitting in the pasture for a couple weeks.

With no plan for dinner, I went to the barn and dug out my old dutch oven, then cleaned it up and threw this in:

3 sliced potatos
1 can of corn
6 cut up turkey hot dogs
seasoned with a mixture of garlic, pepper, and dried red peppers

I put it in the coals for about 45 minutes and we had a great picnic dinner!

I was thinking of trying to make a diet soda cake but we were all stuffed and I knew it would go to waste, so maybe next time.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I think this post wins the prize for longest running post.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds pretty good happycamper
I'll have to print that one off









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think this post wins the prize for longest running post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least the tastiest


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have done some D.O. cooking....I have made a couple great venison stew and peach cobblers. I have mostly Lodge ovens...and after finding out the hard way that the sugars in cobbler can make quite a mess in the D.O....I tried lining it with heavy duty tin foil...it still got under it...and I still had a sticky mess. I welcome tips in this area.

I saved a large coffee can with the idea that I would try to make a cobbler in the can ..inside the D.O....might defeat the purpose though.

When I was a mere child ...back before my parents had A.C. my Mom would make banana bread in a coffee can and then freeze it...when we got home from school she would slice it into giant thin circles...while it was frozen...a very refrehing treat on a hot afternoon.

I also have an Untimate D.O. that I got from Cabelas. Last year as we left Cabelas in Kansas...they were cooking a 10 to 12 pound turkey in front of the store...it smelled WONDERFUL!! The turkey fit over the inside cone of the U.D.O.... This U. D.O. was much taller then the one I have... I almost bought one because every Thanksgiving...my family gets together with friends and we fry 8 to 10 turkeys (all different flavors)...and this seemed like another alternative.

In late March...I roasted a chicken in my U.D.O. to see how it would turn out...it was incredibly moist... and convinced me to buy the bigger one on our next trip out west.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I made a really good Beef Stew tonight for the guys at the fire station. I used my FRENCH OVEN, but this recipe would be great in the DUTCH OVEN too.

*BEEF STEW*

2 lbs beef, 1" cubes (you can use stew meat, but I cut up a good sirloin roast)
3 Tbs oil
1/2 C flour
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
6 carrots, cut into 1" pieces
1 large onion, sliced
1 can (1lb 12 oz) tomatoes (I use whole, and smash them a little)
1 clove garlic, minced (I like to use more!)
1/3 C water
1 bay leaf
3 medium potatoes, peeled and cubed
2 Corona's with lime. This does not go into the recipe, but it helps you through putting the whole thing into better light. (drink them)

Coat beef cubes with a mixture of flour, salt and pepper. (use Ziploc bag to shake) Brown meat in hot oil on bottom of oven. While oven is still hot, pour water in and scrape brown bits from bottom. Place remaining ingredients into oven and cover. Simmer on low /medium heat for 1 to 2 hours or until meat is tender, and potatoes are done.

Serves: 4-6 people.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Jolly for the recipe
already printed it off to add to my list of meal recipes









Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> *D.O. APPLE COBBLER*
> 
> 2-cans Apple Pie Filling
> 1-white or yellow cake mix (I like SUPERMOIST)
> ...


Hey Jolly...I have always had trouble with the sugars burning/sticking in my DO...when I make a cobbler...then I have to scrub and reseason the dang thing again. I have lined it with heavy duty tin foil but the juices get under the foil and it still happens...do you have any suggestions?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Countrygirl

I have not tried this out but I thought the suggestion might help. I picked up a cookbook for grilling a few weeks ago and it had a good tip for lining and grilling with foil. To make a pan for grilling in you use a double layer of foil and fold it around the outside of a 9X13 then lift off and fold the side edges inward to make a small pan of the depth you want . This works real well for grilling fish etc. My thought was to try this same idea with the D.O. Form a bowl with the foil around the outside of the D.O. making sure to fold (seal) all seams. Lift off the outside and place inside the pot. We haven't been out with the Outback since so I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. But it might be successful.









I am sure you will get others with more experience and really good advice around here. Keep watching. sunny


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

I found a great cookbook with D.O. recipes, "Cee Dubs Dutch Oven & Other Camp Cookin'". Amazon.com is where I got my copy.

Loaded with information about camp cooking and my favorite parts are the funny stories the author provides. I don't remember laughing so hard reading a cookbook!









I've yet to purchase my D.O., but plan to very soon.

Julie(mrs. tonka) action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

HootBob said:


> Thanks Jolly for the recipe
> already printed it off to add to my list of meal recipes
> 
> 
> ...


I always line my DO with HD foil. I join 2 pieces together, folding a seam. If it's not strong enough...I double it.

Everything I bake with sugars...I use foil...and there is seldom any leakage. There may be some moisture under the foil...but not the burnt on mess.

I guess my advice would be to make sure the foil has no place for the liquids to leak through...and the sides are high enough. Good luck!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Pete

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry if someone already gave out this site but here is a Dutch Oven Cookbook from the Boyscouts.

http://www.macscouter.com/Cooking/DutchOven.html

Enjoy.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really need to camp with Jolly...

Jimmy Buffett Fan
Cold Beer Fan
Outback Fan

...now add Great Food!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I really need to camp with Jolly...
> 
> Jimmy Buffett Fan
> Cold Beer Fan
> ...


Yea! And I've never been to Oregon!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the link Lmbevard I booked marked it

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

All this talk about Dutch ovens, makes me think maybe I should look into getting one.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I really need to camp with Jolly...
> 
> Jimmy Buffett Fan
> Cold Beer Fan
> ...





Lady Di said:


> All this talk about Dutch ovens, makes me think maybe I should look into getting one.
> [snapback]118223[/snapback]​


I need to get one too. I also am a Jimmy Buffett . If you could only cook Cheeseburgers in the in the Dutch Oven you would really be in Paradise with the burger in one hand the other a cold Brew. 
NOW THAT IS LIFE action 








Willie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

willie226 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > I really need to camp with Jolly...
> ...


How about GUMBO? ("I will play for Gumbo")


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> willie226 said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


 now that's a thought


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> How about GUMBO? ("I will play for Gumbo")
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gumbo Good...


----------



## Susan (Aug 19, 2007)

I read a lot of post here about cooking in foil. I was hoping someone could share their wisdom as to what I am doing wrong. While camping this past month I use heavy duty foil ( 1 sheet ) wraped up my stuffing and chicken. Wrapped wet paper towels around the foil packs ( saw on a site where it helped cooking it ) and then wraped it again in 2 layers of foil and placed them on the coals. Cooked them 15 nimutes on each side and then attemped to remove them from the fire. OH MY the first two layers of foil were almost gone, the layers of wet towels were layers of black ash and the inside layer of foil was barely left. The Chicken was really good but I had no idea it would eat through the foil that quick. I used heavy duty "R" aluminum Foil. Just how many layers of foil do you use?







Gee it sure sounded easy !


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Susan
You may want to post this question under it's own heading so more people will see it. You may get a few answers.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

This subject has been on this forum before, on several occasions. Anyone wanting any further information and recipies, here's the link: Dutch Oven Thread

Mike


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> Ok...any other Dutch Oven chefs out there? Got any good recipes to share, just post away. The reason I got into it in the first place was by reading internet forums like this. I have also gotten friends of mine into it as well. There isn't a firefighter in the station who doesn't BEG for my Apple Cobbler!


I have two and use them a lot. Love them and also have a Dutch oven cook book, there is a good one from Cabala's this is the one I have and it is the best one I have found with great recipes in it. Good luck and have fun they are fun to cook with.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/template...k&noImage=0


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Dutch Oven. That term has a whole different meaning in my house!









Here is an example of what I mean. I hope nobody is offended.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

"Dutch Oven. That term has a whole different meaning in my house!" 

Me too...learned about it in college. I was dumbfounded when my husband started talking about cooking with it...Gross man!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

3athlete said:


> Me too...learned about it in college. I was dumbfounded when my husband started talking about cooking with it...Gross man!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ALRIGHT! Enough of this...crap.
You are ruining my vision of Dutch Ovens! We are talking about kettles here!

(yea...I've heard of the term used...in bed. That's just plain wrong...)

You people are sick....that's what I like about you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> ALRIGHT! Enough of this...crap.
> You are ruining my vision of Dutch Ovens! We are talking about kettles here!
> 
> (yea...I've heard of the term used...in bed. That's just plain wrong...)
> ...


DARN!! My server won't let me access that link!

Mark


----------



## carr3rules (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is one of my favorite sites for recipes
http://home.comcast.net/~papadutch/dutch-oven-recipes.htm


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Just caught a dutch oven demo this weekend and she used a ceramic bowl in her dutch oven to bake with. The bowl was big enough to fit in a 14 inch dutch oven but gave her enough room to pick it up with mitts. She made bread pudding which was fantastic! The bowl is glazed on the top (where the food touches) but unglazed on the bottom. I think I'm going to give it a try.... if I ever get a dutch oven! LOL


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i use parchment paper once in a while, i use it with dishes that have a sugary (sticky) mixture. alot with cakes. other than that it's straight up iron.
season your oven well and just use the iron. i even season the pre-seasoned ovens it really them better.

again, just iron


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

remember never use soap or metal utensils


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

NDJollyMon said:


> *D.O. APPLE COBBLER*
> 
> 2-cans Apple Pie Filling
> 1-white or yellow cake mix (I like SUPERMOIST)
> ...


We made this using CHERRY pie filling - mmmm, mmmm, good - my son call's it "Mom's Famous Cherry Surprise"!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Not sure how long it would take with Birquets, but it tastes mighty fine!

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/beef-barley-stew/Detail.aspx


----------



## Ironpony (Jun 21, 2012)

In answer to the clean up questions:
I use round foil pans in the bottom of the dutch oven when cooking desserts. The lower round 'cake' pans for cobblers, and the taller round foil pans for larger items. Some of them will need the rim of the pan folded up to let it fit into the dutch oven. Super easy, and no crusty stuff in the cast iron! This is especially good if you are using the same pot to make more than one portion of the meal -just lift out pan.


----------



## terrysweething (Jun 26, 2013)

hey all...just wondering how one uses the dutch oven without the charcole? i see a lot of recipes that recommend how many charcoles to put on the bottowm and top. can i get some hints of how to use it if i am using a wood fire?
thanks!!


----------

